# Ob1_Prev_Cycle ??



## prinz1978 (25 Januar 2008)

hallo

könnte einer bitte so nett sein und mir erklären was das genau bedeutet ?? oder was man damit anstellen kann.??? danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2008)

Das ist die Zykluszeit vom letzen OB1-Zyklus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Januar 2008)

... in Millisekunden. Damit kann man Zeiten im Programm statt mit Timern durch Aufsummieren in entsprechenden Zählvariablen messen.


----------



## wiede (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hat der OB1_prev_cycle eigentlich auch eine absolute Adresse, oder kann ich den, wenn ich ich ihn in einem FB verwenden möchte immer nur weiterreichen?

Wiede


----------



## vierlagig (14 Mai 2008)

wiede schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat der OB1_prev_cycle eigentlich auch eine absolute Adresse, oder kann ich den, wenn ich ich ihn in einem FB verwenden möchte immer nur weiterreichen?
> 
> Wiede



wie wäre es den OB1_PREV_CYCLE in einen absoluten Bereich zu schreiben?

vielleicht so:


```
*
      L     #OB1_PREV_CYCLE
      T     MW     4
```


----------



## Maxl (14 Mai 2008)

Eine Möglichkeit ist noch die Verwendung des SFC6. Mit dessen Hilfe, können die Startinformationen (sprich: die ersten 12 Byte er OB1-Lokaldaten) in jedem Baustein, der vom OB1 direkt oder indirekt aufgerufen wird, ausgelesen werden.

mfg Maxl


----------

